# The Bedfellows



## Nibsy (Jul 16, 2014)

I've been looking for a genuinely furry show and I finally found one.  The Bedfellows is a flash show on Youtube about a femboi jackalope and his abusive feline mate.  The episodes are short but pretty good.  i think it was originally a comic on FA.  Has anyone else seen it?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2014)

Can't stand it.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Jul 16, 2014)

That shit's just so stereotypical xD


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 16, 2014)

The only funny episode is "Keys, Keys, Keys". 

The others are painfully looking for a laugh. And I'm not too fond of the artist anyway.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 16, 2014)

Wasn't expecting the animation to be so good, that was a bit surprising. Not a fan of that brand of humour though.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 16, 2014)

They employ bait-and-switch way too much for my tastes, personally. Enough that they make an episode that reverses the expected formula, which implies that they're aware that's exactly what they're doing. I would probably watch it more if it weren't so... risque? Suggestive? Low-brow? Not my cup of tea, but I won't begrudge anyone their entertainment.

On the positives, very smooth animation, and the episodes that stray from the formula are legitimately funny.


----------



## Troj (Jul 16, 2014)

Bedfellows is hit or miss for me, but I still follow it in the event of a hit. Keys, Keys, Keys is hysterical.

Also enjoyed a recent episode in which Fatigue's boss circle-jerks the company into oblivion, because I've paid witness to that sort of thing IRL.


----------



## funky3000 (Jul 16, 2014)

I played the episode where they were moving the table, while I was in the school hallway walking with my friends.

Had a chuckle at the faces as we walked by. :3


----------

